# New video: Three designs, including Firecracker Launcher



## JoergS




----------



## NightKnight

Another good video Jorg!


----------



## pelleteer

Those are some HUGE firecrackers.







Firecrackers are illegal where I live, but I heard plenty of them going off in my neighborhood last night (shows you how well these kinds of laws work







).







Great video.


----------



## NightKnight

Those fireworks are way bigger than what we we have here in the USA. The biggest firework we COULD buy was an M-80. It was 1.5" long and 9/16" in diameter. You can buy novelty M-80s now, but they have .05 grams of explosive vs the 3 grams in the old ones.


----------



## pelleteer

Ah! I have some fond M-80 memories (from my rascally youth







). THose ones Joerg is throwing look like small sticks of dynamite.


----------



## JoergS

They look big an dangerous, but there is really only a little bit of black powder in them, right in the middle of the stick. The rest is filled with some red dust like material, which is non flammable.


----------



## Sarge

Very good video. I really like that backpack slingshot. If I wasn't so inept at making things I'd try to make one.


----------



## p4v_singh

Sarge said:


> Very good video. I really like that backpack slingshot. If I wasn't so inept at making things I'd try to make one.


Lazy lol just get a hamer whack some metal and hey prezto you've probaly hit your own hand owel


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Very nice shooters Jorg. Cool video too. JT


----------



## bopaloobop

The backpack model is great, you should sell them.


----------

